
Excel is incredibly successful application development platform - dgudkov
http://bi-review.blogspot.com/2017/09/excel-is-application-platform.html
======
osullivj
Agree with the main thrust of this article - Excel is an amazingly successful
platform for end user developed software. Once a .xls[x] has even one
worksheet formula, it's a program. However, IMHO the major flaw is that there
is no separation between dev env and runtime; they are one and the same.

